# Powder, The Most Stunning "normal" Boa Ever!



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

Hey everybody! this morning I took my baby Powder out for some pictures









She is a "Normal" BCI boa constrictor imperator, DH snow. She also seems to like mimicking pastel boas for some reason









She is the most beautiful "normal" boa I have laid my eyes on so far, so I'll let the pictures speak for themselves



Head blushing! look at that "arrow" in the middle of her head! it's not brown today.. it's flame red











look at her pink/peachy colour! and, notice that marking between her eye and nostril! that is some insane blushing for a normal











This picture is probably the best, simply because it shows the white markings around her tail saddles! and that colour is just isnane...



Powder's Infinity symbol.. my favorite marking on her



Powder's size after only 1 year of life











Thanks for looking!


----------



## tarantulaguy1978 (Oct 22, 2011)

she is beautiful..


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Nice


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I love this boa... the reduced pattern and the black tail


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

tarantulaguy1978 said:


> I love this boa... the reduced pattern and the black tail


LOL thanks Bob, I love her black tail too







her tail is really dark, and it suits her well. I just can't get over the "white bands" she has around her tail saddles!



Lol... that picture shows the "white bands" pretty well. That is probably my favorite thing about her tail









also if you look at the Infinity symbol picture, right above the two merged diamonds (making the sideways 8 ) you will see these black triangles. They look like they have been drawn on with permanent black marker.

They just POP out black. it's crazy. So she definitely has a good amount of black pigment on her thats for sure!

Thanks Bob! I'll keep updating as she grows


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

that tail









If you ever breed her with a dark male... let me know and I'm in for from offspring.


----------



## BlackPiranhas (Jul 11, 2010)

bob351 said:


> that tail
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know, that tail is hypnotic lol!

I do plan to breed her in 4 years so it'll be awhile, but I'll let you know when the time comes! when I get a minute of peace I will send you my email and I'll keep in contact









Thanks again Bob! I can't wait to produce some babies for you to choose from


----------

